# Antique Bottle & Advertising Show Sept. 12 & 13, 2020, Grayslake, IL



## tzurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Bottle collecting has become a major American hobby. There are several general categories of bottles, such as historic flasks, bitters, household, and figural.   This is an Accent that will be held during the Grayslake Illinois Antique Vintage Flea Market at the Lake County Fairgrounds, Grayslake, Illinois.  American bottles, Antique Advertising, Red Wing jugs and crocks, breweriana (old beer and brewery memorabilia), country store tins and bins and drug store memorabilia!


The market for antique bottles and advertising in the Midwest is very strong!


Held at the Lake County Fairgrounds, 1060 E. Peterson Rd., Grayslake, IL 60030.   Saturday 9-4 & Sunday 9-3.  Admission $7.  Children 12 years and younger free with adult.  Free parking


_*This is a special accent to our monthly Grayslake Antique & Vintage Market.   Please call 715-526-9769 for additional information.*_


https://windycitybottleshow.com/event/grayslake-illinois-antique-bottle-show-september-12-13-2020/


----------

